
Remote Code Execution Vulnerability in Windows DNS Client - jakub_g
https://portal.msrc.microsoft.com/en-us/security-guidance/advisory/CVE-2017-11779
======
jakub_g
I wanted to submit the link to a blog [1] but HN didn't let me do it for some
reason (getting either 'Sorry, that story was previously submitted.' or
'Unknown or expired link.' randomly but I didn't find it in HN search).

[1] [https://www.bishopfox.com/blog/2017/10/a-bug-has-no-name-
mul...](https://www.bishopfox.com/blog/2017/10/a-bug-has-no-name-multiple-
heap-buffer-overflows-in-the-windows-dns-client/)

